# Kinds of rice dogs should not get?



## emjworks05

Are there certain kinds of rice that you should not give dogs?


----------



## doggiedad

good question. i don't if there's some kind of rice you shouldn't feed. my dogs get brown and white rice. i believe it's organic.


----------



## emjworks05

yeah i have this rice thats organic but its a mix and i wanted to cook it for my dogs...it has calmati brown rice, wild rice, sweet brown rice, and heirloom red rice.


----------



## BowWowMeow

That should be fine. My dogs have had wild rice blends before with no problems and I've never heard of a rice that is not safe for dogs. Be sure to cook it twice as long with twice as much water though. 

Also, this post is in the wrong section. This is the raw food section.


----------



## emjworks05

Oh darn, i did put it in the wrong section, hopefully it will get moved. I give rice but its always been white, I do cook my rice with twice as much water.


----------



## doggiedad

why do you cook the rice twice as long and with twice the amount of water???? you might have answered this for me before? i forget.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Grains are hard for dogs to break down so when they are cooked in more water and for twice as long they become mushy and are more digestible.


----------



## LisaT

Brown rice is supposed to be more nutritious, but my dogs could never digest it well, so I used to feed only white rice. If you are cooking a lot of rice, I really like some of those steamers that also cook the rice -- very very easy, and works for the veggies too!


----------

